# Pitfall Seed Recipe! I can teach it to you!



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

I... did not know this was something you could craft in this game. Hahaha.

Anyway, I have some simple rules/guidelines:

1. When you arrive at the airport, please wait for me to assist you! He's pretty far off on the map.
2. I will be handling _one person a time_ and I will *lead* you to him, because his area is covered in flower hybrids that I'm growing. _Please do not run or go off on your own!_
3. Please don't talk to my villagers or try to visit shops or mess with anything.
4. Tips are super appreciated (especially NMT or purple/blue hybrid flowers that are not pansies or cosmos), but not required.
5. I will walk you back to the airport when you have the recipe! Make sure that you leave naturally through the airport. Do NOT use the minus (-) button to leave or Bam may stop crafting!

Please send me a PM and leave a message here! I will *like your post* when I have sent you the Dodo code! Please remember that this is one at a time, so be patient!

Thank you!

Bam is no longer crafting. HOWEVER...

*I can teach this recipe.* I had it verified through another member of this community, as well as a family member of mine.

SO! Pretty simple guidelines:

First of all, PM me for the Dodo code and comment here! I will like your comment when I have sent you the code!

1. I will be waiting outside the airport and I'll have a crafting station right there and ready! Please don't wander around/talk to villagers/go to shops/trample flowers, etc!
2. I need simply the materials of *6 tree branches* and *4 weeds* to make a seed.
3. You take the seed back to your island, bury it, dig it back up... and you get the recipe for a pitfall seed!
4. Tips are super appreciated (especially NMT or purple/blue hybrid flowers that are not pansies or cosmos), but not required.
5. Have fun spreading the pitfalls around. : ) It's just not Animal Crossing without them, is it?


----------



## Pururiru (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi can I come over please?


----------



## meokanako (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I come over please?


----------



## nicesawa (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come over! Happy to tip NMT


----------



## shirocha (Apr 15, 2020)

Could I please come?


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 15, 2020)

May I come over as well?


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! May I please come? I’ll leave you a ticket


----------



## drchoo (Apr 15, 2020)

Would like to drop by!


----------



## PotooBird (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come.


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I visit, please?


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

Just a reminder that I'm doing this one at a time, so it will take a bit! But I will make sure I get to all of you! Thank you for your patience! <3 I will like your comment when the Dodo code is sent!


----------



## sorachu (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi can I come by?


----------



## Quack (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d like to stop by!


----------



## PotooBird (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh no, If it weren't for the maintenance D:


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

Sorry about this, folks! He has since stopped crafting!

However---if anyone here would still like the recipe, I can teach it to you. I need a break to have food and such, but I'll update this thread when I'm ready. All you'll need is to bring the materials for a pitfall seed (6 branches and 4 weeds) and I can craft you one, myself. If you dig a hole back on your island, bury it, and dig it back up again, you'll learn the recipe! : )


----------



## sierra (Apr 15, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> Sorry about this, folks! He has since stopped crafting!
> 
> However---if anyone here would still like the recipe, I can teach it to you. I need a break to have food and such, but I'll update this thread when I'm ready. All you'll need is to bring the materials for a pitfall seed (6 branches and 4 weeds) and I can craft you one, myself. If you dig a hole back on your island, bury it, and dig it back up again, you'll learn the recipe! : )


That would be awesome thank you!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 15, 2020)

hMMMMMMMMMmmMMMMM i've seen this name before

i can bring mats, let me know when you're back online


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

Updated the first post with the new guidelines, guys! : )

And heya, FireNinja! Long time no see~


----------



## sierra (Apr 15, 2020)

Messaged!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

Will be closing this up after I make it for FireNinja.

Last call if anyone else is wanting this recipe~


----------



## kingmog (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm interested! but....am i too late?


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

kingmog said:


> I'm interested! but....am i too late?



I'm still open! Just shoot me a DM~


----------

